# Pigeon noises



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What does it mean when pigeons do "hum-hum-hum" sound. Usually 1 does it when I go into the loft, I have a feeling maybe a warning alert to other pigeons?


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

No worry, its a mate calling. Not a warning sound. This mean that the cock bird has chosen his hen and is calling her to come to him. If the hen accept him, she will go and comfort him and they will pair up. 

If he already have a mate, its only that he is calling his mate to come to him. Its normal.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

That's funny I was just out in the loft and that rhythmic hum hum hum was echoing. One mated maie calling his hen to a new nest and a young male calling to anyone who would listen.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

But a hen was doing it 0.0


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Here, listen to it.... first couple seconds....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA7Nw5UjCE0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Here, listen to it.... first couple seconds....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JA7Nw5UjCE0&feature=youtu.be


Ohh that is a startle noise. That mean the bird is afraid of you. My birds do that noise when the see a hawk near by or fear their live is being in danger.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

sev3ns0uls said:


> Ohh that is a startle noise. That mean the bird is afraid of you. My birds do that noise when the see a hawk near by or their life is being in danger.


Ahh! Thank you sev3ns0uls. Only 1 hen does it so I guess the others are fine with me..


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

She is probably not use to you yet. Give it some time and it will go away.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

sev3ns0uls said:


> She is probably not use to you yet. Give it some time and it will go away.


Yup. I just bought her and some others from a bird show/swap


----------

